# Radio a válvulas Iberia BF 261 AM-FM



## CHAJO (May 9, 2020)

Hola amigos: estoy intentando poner en marcha esta radio, es un IBERIA MODELO BF 261 AM-FM, bueno este esquemita lo ha sacado yo  por lo que puede tener errores, los valores son con las tensiones que figuran a la entrada de la rectificadora. Después de algunas cositas he conseguido que encienda y hace ruido pero no sintonizo ninguna emisora, he de decir que la FM no funciona porque la UCC85 no va, la mantengo en el circuito para que funcionen todos los filamentos.
La placa de la UF89 no me da noda de tendión, comprobé todos los componentes asociados, tales como resistencias, condensadores ect y sigue igual, entonce abrí el 2º bote de FI, y he visto que había un cablecito suelto al intetntar soldarlo se rompió del otro extremo.
Si  alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradezco.


----------



## Troglodita (May 9, 2020)

Puedes descargarte el esquema aquí:





__





						BF261 Radio Iberia Radio SA; Barcelona, build 1961, 7 pictures
					

BF261 Radio Iberia Radio SA; Barcelona, build 1961, 7 pictures, 7 schematics, 6 tubes, Spain, semiconductors, Broadcast Receiver - or past WW2 Tuner




					www.radiomuseum.org
				




Tuve una igual hace tiempo. Ya no recuerdo si funcionaba ni cómo la conseguí.


----------



## Rorschach (May 11, 2020)

*Chajo, aquí tienes el circuito :*

**​

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 😃
​


----------

